# best place to buy BBQ charcoal, in Ontario?



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I bought a huge bag of hardwood charcoal at home depot for $20 or so, a couple months ago

now they don't carry it anymore

I can only seem to find fake charcoal brickettes anywhere.....there must be a good place to buy large bags of hardwood charcoal?

thx


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Surely Canadian Tire, Rona, Home Hardware, or similar stores would carry it?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I am by no means an expert, I just bought my first bag of briquettes last weekend, but after the current bag of 'Weber' branded runs out I'm going for Kingsford Blue from Canadian Tire.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

colchar said:


> Surely Canadian Tire, Rona, Home Hardware, or similar stores would carry it?


Yes,all these stores in my area carry 20lb bags of lump charcoal.I don't use briquettes.
Unfortunately ,mostly the same couple of brands,might be a regional thing.
I've been wanting to get some different brands for comparison,guess I'll have to order online.

My BIL gets his at Costco


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Have you tried barbecue world in Vaughan?


BARBECUE WORLD - Charcoal Room - Vaughan, Whitby, Kanata


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

GWN! said:


> Have you tried barbecue world in Vaughan?
> 
> 
> BARBECUE WORLD - Charcoal Room - Vaughan, Whitby, Kanata


Thanks for that,next trip to Kanata I'll check it out .Not too far from me .


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

These guys have a crazy variety. Excellent store. Almost bought there. Wood & Charcoal | Barbecues Galore


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

thanks guys, RONA had the stuff!!


bought a couple big bags...I BBQ all year round


never thought of going to RONA, figured they just sold lumber etc

previously tried home depot, metro, loblaws, and no BBQ places came up near me when I googled

have been to BBQ's Galore in Burlington though, great selection of stuff there


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Costco has lump, so does CT, Home Hardware, etc...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Bubb said:


> Thanks for that,next trip to Kanata I'll check it out .Not too far from me .


They even import pimento wood and leaves from Jamaica for jerk chicken.

Each brand of charcoal is rated and described, so you can't go wrong. 

...and all the goodies...it's awesome there. I purchased my BBQ and a smokenator from them. 



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm new to the charcoal world as I've only made it through my second bag this weekend. I do have to say comparing the Weber branded stuff and the Kingsford Blue I much prefer the latter. First thing I noticed is it burns much cleaner, I smelled more applewood from the chunks I added than the actual briquettes. It also seems to burn hotter and more consistent once you get over the initial startup and set the vents up. Also, less than 12 bucks at Canadian Tire for a bag and it is good for two 8 hour cooks.


----------

